
Erdogan threatens to release millions of refugees over criticism of offensive - primroot
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/10/turkeys-erdogan-threatens-release-of-refugees-to-europe-over-syria-criticism.html
======
tibbydudeza
LOL and his country is a NATO "partner" ???.

It is time to put that organization out to pasture now that Warsaw Pact is no
longer around.

------
NTDF9
I'm too young to know but I wonder if this is how global environment was
during world war. Every single country is using humans as pawns.

~~~
staticautomatic
When in history have governments _not_ used humans as pawns?

